# Breeders in New England?



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

I'm buying my first GSD puppy. I would like a black and red. I am overwhelmed by the amount of breeders out there that look reputable. I've been to see a couple. Any suggestions in or close to MA?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

There are several, what are you looking for a family pet or do you want to work the dog?


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Von Hena-C in NH- as far as I can tell, everyone who has a puppy/dog from their lines is VERY happy... although I may be biased, 'cuz my girl is from there, and we LOVE her!!! 
And welcome to the board! I'm in Greenfield, MA. Where are you?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I met a guy who had a 5 month old male from Sensational Shepherds in Uxbridge. He seemed to be a super pup in all respects.
Only one caveat: They have a banner that reads: "We guarantee all of our puppies for your piece of mind." I would like to give
them a piece of my mind about their sloppy spelling/grammar.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Goble Kennels in Loudon,NH has great dogs also from the von Henna-C lines. 

Sonar is from them, there is a waiting list, they tend to have blacks and dark tan/red sables.

Are you looking for a red/black saddle, bi color or sable?? 

I know that Hayes Haus in Rowley, MA has 1 female black/red bi color left from the "E" litter and is 8 weeks old and they just had another the "F" litter a couple weeks ago. 

:hug:


----------



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

Family pet with another dog in hte house.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My dog is from Ryanhaus in Salisbury, MA. He is a great dog. His father is from Von Hena C kennels in NH. Ryanhaus does a lot of breeding with the Von Hena C studs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

would you be interested in adopting? I know of a 6mth old female in Groton CT, (I think she's still available),,she's all black tho, up to date on shots, great with kids, other dogs, crate and house trained. if your interested email me and I'll pass her info along.

Otherwise, I like all suggestions given so far


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

If you're just looking for a pet, I will also recommend Goble Kennels in Loudon, NH.. they are wonderful, wonderful people and their dogs are raised in the home. They care about where their dogs go & they produce dogs with solid temperaments.


feel free to PM me if you have more questions!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Stronghold German Shepherds in Vermont breeds GSDs just for pets. They have the most amazing temperments and she crosses both show lines and working lines to get it. BOTH parents are also on site.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Britney, Your the second person who recommends that Kennel in NH I never heard of them here I live for 40 years. I am checking on them myself now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

HeidiW said:


> Britney, Your the second person who recommends that Kennel in NH I never heard of them here I live for 40 years. I am checking on them myself now.


They breed the von hena-c lines which you may have heard of. Good lines, different breeder. 

Breeders I'll definitely be speaking to in the future if I decide to go working - both Goble and von hena-c.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Wolfiesmom, Ryanhaus in Salisbury is wonderful. My GSD, Thor, is from one of Paula's Ryanhaus/Von Hena-C breedings and I couldn't be more pleased with him.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Traumhof in Townsend, Ma. www.traumhofgsd.com as you can see i have two. She's titles her dogs, for work and show.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> They breed the von hena-c lines which you may have heard of. Good lines, different breeder.
> 
> Breeders I'll definitely be speaking to in the future if I decide to go working - both Goble and von hena-c.


They are just starting to build a name for themselves with their own dogs rather than attached to von Henna-C. Very awesome people, they love all their dogs (19 GSD's and 1 mini poodle) I've been to their home several times. Very passionate about GSD's and DDR dogs. They are health tested and they also are getting into herding with them the last time we spoke and maybe going to start doing some training classes soon. 

FYI though there is a waiting list for dogs, so if your interested in getting one of these dogs in the next 6 months to year, I would call and talk with them now and get on the list for the sex/color you wish out of the litter your look at. 

Also, because you heard the name from Britney and I please drop our names as a referral. The dog's names will do. Good luck!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

koda00 said:


> Traumhof in Townsend, Ma. www.traumhofgsd.com as you can see i have two. She's titles her dogs, for work and show.


My New Skete Shepherd is also an offspring of 2 Kirschental dogs.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> My New Skete Shepherd is also an offspring of 2 Kirschental dogs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'm looking for a black and red. Many of these suggested breeders are sables, black, etc.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

mbd23 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm looking for a black and red. Many of these suggested breeders are sables, black, etc.


My Ryanhaus dog is black and red.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think she means that she is looking for showlines-and most of the breeders suggested have been working lines-


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not aware of any german show lines that I'd recommend in New England. 

Are you open to having the puppy shipped?


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'm not aware of any german show lines that I'd recommend in New England.
> 
> Why not? www.traumhofgsd.com does both and have been very successful.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

mbd23 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm looking for a black and red. Many of these suggested breeders are sables, black, etc.


www.traumhofgsd.com  only have black and red.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, you must be pretty selective then, because there are many very good showline breeders in New England.




Lucy Dog said:


> I'm not aware of any german show lines that I'd recommend in New England.
> 
> Are you open to having the puppy shipped?


----------



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a shepherd that passed away about a year ago and now am waiting to pick up a new pup from Monroe Haus in RI. Walter breeds black and red pups and seems to know his stuff. I will let you know how the pup is once I pick him up in 4 weeks.


----------



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked up a pup from Monroe Haus in RI 3 weeks ago and cant say enough about their breeding program. Walter was extremely helpful in finding the right puppy for us and when we picked the puppy up, they spent 2 hours with us going over all the details of the puppy. We have 3 young children and the pup they chose for us couldn't be any more perfect with the kids. He is still a landshark, but that is expected! I have attached a picture. They breed german showlines.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats VERY CUTE!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

koda00 said:


> www.traumhofgsd.com  only have black and red.


I see a lot of roachy backs in their pictures. Don't think I would want a pup from them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

mbd23 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm looking for a black and red. Many of these suggested breeders are sables, black, etc.


Traumhof would be good to check out. Nice show line (black and red) dogs, Kirschental lines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

von Traumhof - Euro show lines, reputable breeder - using titled and koered dogs....ie - good quality, proven temperament and hip/elbow certified - I would not buy a show x work cross from a "pet" breeder...sorry....just would not buy or recommend a breeder whose goals are pet breeding....go read the "iceberg" thread by Cliff....(BRW :thumbsup: Cliff!)

WL dogs CAN be great pets - but not for everyone!!!! 

Lee


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Traumhof would be good to check out. Nice show line (black and red) dogs, Kirschental lines.


My dog's parents are both Kirschental. He's black/red/tan and very muscular and athletic but.... He's weak nerved though I never saw that in either of his parents.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Kirschental dogs have strong phenotype but weak genotype. That's why his parents didn't exhibit the trait, but it still came through with your dog. I have trained with some Kirschental dogs that were in clubs with me, from Herr Fuller's kennel. Two were very nice and strong nervewise, the other two were very weak nervewise. All were beautiful dogs in looks.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you mean by "weak Nerve"? skiddish, afraid?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> I see a lot of roachy backs in their pictures. Don't think I would want a pup from them.


I don't see any roachy backs. The dogs actually look very nice. Not all good breeders have websites and if they do, they are not the best, yes some are, but sometimes they aren't. Even BYBs can have awesome websites.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

koda00 said:


> What do you mean by "weak Nerve"? skiddish, afraid?


My dog overreacts to normal stimulus. He exhibits fear aggression and charging of approaching strangers or anyone large and he also is very submissive to the point of cowering if approached and he feels pressured. It's a dilemma but he loves to play,loves to interact with kids and is very affectionate.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> My dog overreacts to normal stimulus. He exhibits fear aggression and charging of approaching strangers or anyone large and he also is very submissive to the point of cowering if approached and he feels pressured. It's a dilemma but he loves to play,loves to interact with kids and is very affectionate.


oh ok, thank you. So neither of my Traumhof pups show "weak nerves" phew! They are both Kirschental lineage. 
Zorro's parents are: dam: Inca VTraumhof (Cosy Holtkamper See x VA Ronaldo v. Zellergrund ) x Sire: Sherry Kirschental. 
Ryker's are: Dam: Gift VTraumhof(Kiddie Kirschental x Sherry Kirschental) x Sire: Zeppo Ariminus.


----------

